# GlassFish & JAAS -  Konfiguration für AppClient



## blackfox86 (11. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will eine kleine Anwendung schreiben, die dazu dient mich in die Java EE einzuarbeiten - bin also Anfänger in der EE.
Dabei will ich auf meine EJB's mittels zweierlei Clients zugreifen: Webclient (JSP) und AppClient. Die Nutzung der Anwendung soll in beiden Fällen erst nach einem Login möglich sein, mit unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten. Hierfür verwende ich JAAS mit jdbcRealm.

Für den JSP-Client klappt der Login inzwischen, dank Tutorials die ich gefunden habe. Aber beim AppClient hänge ich. Da es über JSP funktioniert ist der ConnectionPool, der Realm etc wohl korrekt eingerichtet. In der Hauptanwendung verwende ich

```
LoginContext lc = new LoginContext("jdbcRealm", new DialogCallbackHandler());
```
was allerdings fehlschlägt mit der Exception 





> javax.security.auth.login.LoginException: Für jdbcRealm  sind keine Anmeldemodule konfiguriert



Ich habe da auch so eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte: ich muss in der Konfiguration "sun-application-client.xml" bzw. "application-client.xml" noch etwas eintragen - aber WAS? Wäre echt super wenn hier jemand ein Beispiel hätte, denn Teile aus der web.xml (funktionierender JSP-Login) zu kopieren hat für mich bisher immer mit Fehlern beim Build geendet  ???:L 

viele Grüße
blackfox86


----------



## blackfox86 (15. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich weiß, es ist nicht schön das eigene Thema durch nochmaliges nachfragen zu "pushen", aber kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen bzw zumindest einen kleinen Tipp geben?
Die Sache dient nicht nur zur Einarbeitung in die Java EE sondern findet im Rahmen meines Studiums ab - und da habe ich einen unangenehmen Zeitdruck, denn der Abgabetermin rückt näher und näher.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...
viele Grüße,
blackfox86


----------

